# Outcast Cobia Classic



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

The captains meeting will be March 22nd and fishing will start the 23rd and go through April 30th. This year the small boats will have a seperate entry fee and prize structure of their own. The small boats are 29 feet and under. They can also pay the open division entry fee and compete in both divisions. The dailies have gone away but I took the money and made dailies for Saturday and Sunday only. Much larger amounts so the weekend only fishermen have a better chance. Trying to make it better for everyone. I hope you all like the new format. See you at the captain's meeting.


----------



## Fletch Lives (Dec 12, 2011)

where can we find the entry fee info as well as payout info.

Thanks,


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

call them 457 1450


----------

